# How many sets do you do for Chest



## firestorm (Nov 18, 2002)

Curious to see what you all do for chest and how many sets.   My routines change every week so I'll put up my last workout.  Keep in mind when looking at the following I've been training for over 20 years.

Flat barbell bench  1 x 20 Warmup
                          1 x 10 Warmup
                          1 x 8
                          1 x 6
                          1 x 3  (wanted 4)

Incline D/B Bnch    1 x 8
                          1 x 8
                          1 x 6

Weighted Dips      3 x 10

Incline Flies          1 x 12
                         1 x 10
                         1 x 10

total of 12 workiing sets

Some will look at this and say it's over training.  I would agree if I was a beginner but I'm not.  Also, I am still seeing excellent gains so you don't fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Vvitto (Nov 18, 2002)

i will do 10-12 sets for every major muscle group....

On a side note, you need one more post to get inot the picture gallery


----------



## firestorm (Nov 18, 2002)

huuu???  What picture gallery and what ya do there????  hahahaha


----------



## Arnold (Nov 18, 2002)

that was a setting we used to have here, but it's gone (25 posts to view the pic gallery). 

Now you have to pay $9.95 to see the hot pics! 

of course the member's pic forum is open/free to all.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh  well thank you for the info Prince. BTW,  you sound like one of them there Moderator kinda guys.


----------



## Vvitto (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> that was a setting we used to have here, but it's gone (25 posts to view the pic gallery).
> 
> Now you have to pay $9.95 to see the hot pics!
> ...



Didnt know that it has changed...
 

You guys have to make some money anyway...Do I get a discount? LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh  well thank you for the info Prince. BTW,  you sound like one of them there Moderator kinda guys.



Yeah...he's just a Moderator guy...the hired help


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Yeah...he's just a Moderator guy...the hired help


----------



## Arnold (Nov 19, 2002)

btw, I do around 10 sets for chest.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vvitto *_
> 
> You guys have to make some money anyway...Do I get a discount? LOL



 The charge is a one time fee, it still doesn't cover the cost of the band width the pics use. 

I do anywhere form 8-10 sets for chest depending on the workout.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 19, 2002)

hahaha. I figured as much.  And may I say w8, your pics are stunning. Saw them last night.  




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...he's just a Moderator guy...the hired help


----------



## firestorm (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Scotty looking at that little pic there of you,, Damn bro lay off the weights for a bit and do some cardio ya fat a%$ !!   hahahahaha   j/k






> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I do anywhere form 8-10 sets for chest depending on the workout.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahaha. I figured as much.  And may I say w8, your pics are stunning. Saw them last night.



Thanks


----------



## Dorian (Nov 20, 2002)

excluding warm ups - 4 sets


----------



## Brad224 (Nov 20, 2002)

8 - 10 seems to be the most popular response. That's what I do as well - lots of presses (incline, decline and flat), with some flyes thrown in for isolation. Depending on the workout I also use weighted dips.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 20, 2002)

I normally do two pressing movements and one fly movement.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 20, 2002)

__           sets  ___  wt ____________            reps
Incline ~ 5-6  (pyramid) ____________  [10,8,6,4,6,8]
Decline~ 4  (increasing) _______________ [10,8,6,4]
Dips     ~ 3 (increasing ) _______________   [10,8,6]
Flyes    ~ 5 (1 to stretch, 4 decreasing)[8 for all, but slowing in speed]


----------



## ShaqFu (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I do anywhere form 8-10 sets for chest depending on the workout.



Are you including warmup sets? And 3 excercises doesn't seem like a lot. What else do you work with chest?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 23, 2002)

No that doesn't include warm up. All I normally do for a warm up is some shoulder rotations with weights and then one light set of 10 on flat bench.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 24, 2002)

I usually do 12 sets....

3 sets flat bench (or hammer strength machine)
3 sets incline either w/ dumb bells, or sometimes with the bar
3 sets decline press (some times I do decline flyes instead)
3 sets flat flies, or cable cross-overs

not including my warmups, which are usually just on the flat bench...

oh, sometimes I throw in some dips..not too many, just like 2 sets of 10 maybe at the end to get a good burn.


----------



## Bear (Nov 24, 2002)

Anywhere from 1 to 4 sets total.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2002)

OK well I've found this is the site for me.  I was at 2 different forum places prior to finding this one and I've finally found a group of people that do more then 3 sets for chest.  OUTSTANDING!!  I love this place and I'm never leaving,,,,EVER!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Bear *_
> Anywhere from 1 to 4 sets total.



you get results with this?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Bear *_
> Anywhere from 1 to 4 sets total.



Your training HST style right?


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

12 sets but sometimes 15 if I feel strong that day!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 25, 2002)

I do about 7 sets lately, so I'd say 7-10ish.


----------



## Bear (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> you get results with this?


Yep!

Here I am back in May.

5'8" around 175-180 lbs.

I'm currently 190-195 lbs.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

As many as it takes! 


DP


----------



## Bear (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Your training HST style right?



HIT & HST.

I like to alternate between the two.


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2002)

6-7


----------



## Grant_73 (Dec 1, 2002)

I use the max-ot training for all my body parts.
 My work out would be like this for chest
    Which is 3-4 warmupsets and 7-9 worksets.  I only do warmups for my first exercise; my chest is warmed up enough goining into my 2nd and 3rd chest exercise


----------



## kapone (May 5, 2011)

*Chest?*

I am wondering if my chest workout is ok?

Flat Bench - 1set of 4-6-8
Flat Dumbell - 3 sets 4-6-8
Incline Dumbel - 3 sets 4-6-8
Cable Flies standing- 3 reps of 10

Is this too much? or am i doing them wrong exercises? any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## Blac (May 5, 2011)

Damn... maybe I'm doing too much. My chest is defnitely my strongest muscle group imo. As far as my size and lifts go. I generally do this

Flat bench 25x135 warmup, then 10-6-6-4 sometimes a 5th set if I'm feeling I need more , I dont exactly count reps I set a goal for that weight and if I can do it more then I do it more but if I cant I make sure my spotter helps me at least get to that. 

Incline warm up, 10to12-6to8-6to8-3to4

decline same as above

then I do 

Cable flys 10-10-8-8
decline cable flys 10-10-8-8to6


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 5, 2011)

I never do more than 5 sets per workout (excluding warmup set) and 7-8 per week


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

As a volume enthusiast i do between 15 and 30 sets on chest but with only about 5-8 all out working sets


----------



## pwloiacano (May 6, 2011)

I usually do about 10-12 sets.  Training chest once per week.  I am 45 years old and I cannot do my bodyparts more than once per week with the exception of abs & calves.

My workout is as follows and I switch up every 8 weeks or so:

Either Barbell Flat Bench or 30 degree incline barbell press: 4-5 sets
Either Dumbell Flats or dumbell 30 degree inclines: 3 sets
Either a flat or incline flye or a cable crossover movement: 3 sets
Dips: 2 sets


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 6, 2011)

Way to resurrect a 9 year old thread, kapone


----------



## WallsOfJericho (May 10, 2011)

12-16


----------



## buddhaluv (May 10, 2011)

Wow, I'd never be able to do less than 12 sets.. But that's just me.

I do 16 Sets for my Chest

Flat Bench x4
Incline Bench x4
Decline DB Press x4
Pec Deck x4


----------



## zok37 (May 10, 2011)

20 sets for chest all to failure.


----------



## N_I_C_K (May 11, 2011)

kapone said:


> I am wondering if my chest workout is ok?
> 
> Flat Bench - 1set of 4-6-8
> Flat Dumbell - 3 sets 4-6-8
> ...




You realize that before you posted this topic wasn't posted on four roughly eight and a half years, right?


----------

